# redding spot sizes



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I would suggest contacting the Critter Factory (I believe that's the manufacturer of the 3D targets) and asking them what the dot sizes are, or possibly someone in the know with the Straight Arrow Bowhunters in Redding.

I've fairly certain there is no NFAA standard dot size vs. distance standard or chart like there is for the NFAA indoor target and outdoor field/hunter/animal rounds. The Marked 3D in Redding was around well before the NFAA jumped on its coattails for their Marked Championship, therefore all distances and dot sizes were already established by the host club.

Not quite sure why all the concern however? Unless you're competing in BHFS and trying to gap off the edges of the dots? Otherwise for Freestyle I suggest just practicing on NFAA hunter faces/rounds and possibly using an 80cm or 122cm target to sight in on for the 101yd shot. Most of the Redding dot sizes are reasonably close to the NFAA hunter dot size vs. distance standards....some a little bigger, some a little smaller. But if you're aiming at the center it really shouldn't make too much of a difference either way if you're not practicing on the exact sizes !

>>-------->


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Dot sizes are the equivilant size to the NFAA 5 ring on a field/hunter target at the same distance (so I've been told). Redding distances for each target can be found on their website.

My favorite shoot by far. Good enough that I will be travelling there again in 2010 to shoot it for my third year in a row.


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

AKDoug said:


> Dot sizes are the equivilant size to the NFAA 5 ring on a field/hunter target at the same distance (so I've been told). Redding distances for each target can be found on their website.
> 
> My favorite shoot by far. Good enough that I will be travelling there again in 2010 to shoot it for my third year in a row.


They are close to that but not exactly the same. For example they use birdie size spots out to 20 yards some times...but not all the time. There's also, as I recall, a 32 yarder that has a huge dot on it...something you would expect at 35 yards or beyond. 

Also, Bigfoot is probably closer to 7 or 8". It's definitely not 10".

Raglin's makes the targets and they are, I believe, out of Red Bluff. I think that the club puts the rings and the dots on the targets.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

you're right about bigfoot, more like 8, and i always struggle with the 20 yard skunk after the elk herd with the birdie dot


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Just aim in the middle Jay. :darkbeer:


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

what's that?

hey matt, are you coming down for the cancer shoot next saturday?


----------

